# Painting some intake pipes



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well these are the pictures, I have so far. I'll have more later. But here is my old turbo on here.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

what did you paint?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha i dont see ANY intake pipes right now


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Turbo outlet to TB, I'll go take pics right now hold on.

Also I painted my radiator cap red

Check it now.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

What paint did you use on your radiator cap? Looks very nice!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hehe, I figured someone would ask

Duplicolor Metalcast. Transparent/Candy Red paint.

Would've done the intake pipe that way but didn't have the time to prep and polish it. The pipe had surface rust I had to stop.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

looks good but you need to clean just about everything


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

FYI, if you ever have surface rust on anything buy "never dull" its a cotton wadding that has metal cleaning oils in it. i too have a surface rusted CAI (yes you have turbo) and it took it right off and it polished it up to A HIGH shine too.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Pete, you rock. Thanks for the tip, I've gotta try that on my long intake pipe, the inside is starting to rust a little.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

keep an eye on my SE-r thread in members rides. ill take a pic of what it did to my hot shot intake. it GLEAMS!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah well mine was originally painted silver from factory. It was silver, bare metal, and rust. So I figured I'd eliminate the problem and any further.


----------

